# Thanos says Merry Christmas



## BudgieFan16 (Sep 25, 2021)

😊


----------



## srirachaseahawk (Sep 5, 2021)

You need some Infinity Stones on the tree


----------



## BudgieFan16 (Sep 25, 2021)

srirachaseahawk said:


> You need some Infinity Stones on the tree


Right? 😆


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Beautiful picture!!*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Aw, he is so cute, he looks like a Christmas ornament


----------

